# prospective trail horse



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks like a nice enough horse. The price seems high for a grade horse, but he may be worth it. I would have to see him do more to warrant the cost. I would like to see him on a trail, see how he handles obstacles, loads in a trailer, and reacts to surprises. I wouldn't make a final decision without more information and riding him in person.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for the reply. Anyone ready to give their two cents? My dad really likes this one.  we will contact them for more photos and video but would love your ideas on his conformation. Thanks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents....there are things I like and don't like, but for your dad, you can't beat a ranch horse. Those horses are pretty dead broke and quiet, have tons of experience on all terrains, and are pretty sensible, or they wouldn't make a good ranch horse!

He's an QH, you can see that as plain as day....but he looks like he's parrot mouthed which is why he's not registered. I'd also check out those front legs, particularly his pasterns, as they seem long and drop to the ground more than what I like.

But he's definitely worth a look, and he may be a tad overpriced, but if he's trustworthy on the trails and will take good care of your Dad, he would be worth that.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like him. I doubt that your 65yo Dad would stress *this* horse. You will be paying for his training, but he acts sensible.
Since it's still a BIG buyer's market, offer less, but I'd definitely look at this one.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok thanks! We are going on monday to look at a registered sorrel San peppy line ranch horse right here in riverton from some old friends. He has been roped off of and chased a lot of bows and the guy said he is super gentle and well trained. We have to check out all our options. I worry he might be older than 10 years old since he has no papers but we won't rule him out just yet. Would parrot mouth cause some problems?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Cows not bows....sorry...smart phone error
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2amazinglopers (Nov 13, 2013)

A good ranch horse is worth his weight in gold. My daughter who is now 12 got her horse when she was only 4. He is a grade quarter horse who is now in his late twenties. He was a ranch/calf horse. He has taken care of my little girl of of these years, never made a bad move
With her. He has won her a actha junior championship and 2 high all around championships in 4h. We could never put a price on him, he will always have a home with us. He may not be the prettiest horse, buckskin with a big roman nose, but he is priceless. He taught her to love horses.  if he is a good safe horse for your dad he is worth every penny.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I have to agree with the Ranch Horse Bandwagon. 

They certainly are worth their weight in gold. My husband's horse came out of Wyoming and is an incredible horse at the age of 8. He has some stiffness in his hocks, but will certainly offer the confidence my DH needs that Harley couldn't offer. 

DH's gelding is not the prettiest boy in the field nor is he really put together very well at all, but so far he has been an absolute dream for him. 

Keep us in the loop  I bought Logan for $4.5k in the peak of the horse market. Looking back now he was overpriced for what he "knew" but he is now priceless to me.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree you are paying for the training but there is nothing wrong with that. If you are not showing for conformation who really cares. I know my TWH is not perfect in conformation but she is an awesome trail mount.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope. He is handsome but I saw some flags while being ridden, shoddy neck reining, pretty mouthy at the canter too. Didn't show him backing well, he was tossing his head, and he should have stood longer after mounted, rider error maybe, but I wouldn't put my kid or an older rider on him.

For $3,500 you can do better. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Nope. He is handsome but I saw some flags while being ridden, shoddy neck reining, pretty mouthy at the canter too. Didn't show him backing well, he was tossing his head, and he should have stood longer after mounted, rider error maybe, but I wouldn't put my kid or an older rider on him.
> 
> For $3,500 you can do better. Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I blame everything you said on the rider and not the horse. I don't call that neck reining at all, I call that hauling a horse around by using your hand. Neck reining isn't about using your hands to force a horse around, it's all about using your legs with your hand as a SIGNAL. I would not hesitate putting a kid or novice on this horse from what I see in this vid.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

True, I said maybe rider error. But regardless of error a $3,500 horse for a novice, kid, or older person in my opinion should act better.
He also looked a tad more forward under saddle than I would like for an older rider.
JMHO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

You guys all have great points and things to think about!!! I think my dad wants to look at this 8 year old San peppy gelding before we travel two states away to look at this guy. I will post pics and video of that one too. We go monday night to ride him. Keeping our fingers crossed....they said this horse is a gentle gentle ranch horse. We don't care what color or if they are pretty. Only that they are safe and sound! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I did not watch the whole video but I could care less if it were registered. If it is well broke, safe horse without health issues the price would not be high


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> I blame everything you said on the rider and not the horse. I don't call that neck reining at all, I call that hauling a horse around by using your hand. Neck reining isn't about using your hands to force a horse around, it's all about using your legs with your hand as a SIGNAL. I would not hesitate putting a kid or novice on this horse from what I see in this vid.


 I thought it was a nice horse also. It isn't a show horse and it wouldn't take much work to round it up if needed and may be in need of some dental work


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree a ranch horse would be great for you, and 10years old is good.. My MFT is a ranch horse (in MA now lol) and just has that "been there done that" attitude with everything. Nothing is broke like a ranch horse lol.

Physically he seems nice and solid though based on your description of what your dad likes I'm surprised he picked this one. DEFINITELY go look. There are some minor concerns, but assuming he passes a vet check you should be good.

The price is a little high, but you may be able to talk them down somewhat and if the horse is "the one" I don't think it's completely unreasonable.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that horse a lot. I had to stop watching the video after the gate opening.. too much nostalgia.. and I doubt he would carry a rope if no one ever threw a loop off him. 

Golly I miss it very much. 

This boy is a little straight through the hocks and a parrot mouth might affect bit fit (might!!!).. but I like this horse a lot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, if you read the OPs older threads her dad sounds like a pretty handy horse person who would be fine on pretty much any well trained not crazy horse. The horse has a little (tiny) bit of go, but doubt that will be a problem and not all beginners need a horse that won't go! I think this horse would be perfect. No buck/rear/bolt/crazy spook and her dad will be just fine.


----------

